# 2007 Nissan Versa Hatchback SL Skipping and stuttering help



## jakeseddy (Feb 10, 2021)

My versa started acting funny about a week to 2 days ago. It was barely noticeable, a little stutter like a misfire on the highway was all that it was. Sometimes pulling out onto a road and accelerating and the rpms would stay up for a minute or until i drop it into neutral and go back into drive. Almost didnt think anything of it cause its been around 15 to -5 degrees here the past week so maybe it was the cold. 

Jump forward to today and on my way to work i pulled up to a stop light. The car started making a weird sound almost like a misfire. it would vibrate for a split second. All the while it was acting like it was trying to inch forward at the ligth and the rpms would dip down from around 1k all the way down to 500 and was jumping around like that. took my foot off the brake to hit the gas and the car barely moved. Shifted into neutral and back into drive and it worked fine (this is why i think its transmission related). A few moments later the car started stuttering or skipping, i am not sure what word describes what it was doing. It would do the same thing, rpms drop and go back to normal, car felt like a misfire vibrating, would jump forward and then kinda stop almost like the transmission was trying to lock up and then break free. One last thing, since my wife bought the car back in 2019, i have noticed that taking off at a light can be rough sometimes. The car likes to rev up a little and then get into gear and jerk you a little, not sure if this is related or just how cvt's work sometimes. Its not so bad that it is of concern. I have no check engine lights as of right now. I had 3 codes a couple weeks ago, 2 for the cat supposedly going bad and one for transmission oil pressure low but the codes have not returned. I assumed the low oil pressure for the transmission was just the sensor going bad but after remembering the code showing up, i am wondering if that has something to do with the issues im having.

This all would happen around 1000-2500 rpm, every time i hit the gas to get past that point the problem went away until i went back down into that range. Holding the car at 2k rpm while park results in normal engine operation. Spark plugs were all just changed 5k miles ago, all new coil packs, cvt fluid was changed roughly 20k miles ago give or take 2k miles, engine oil was just changed. 

I have absolutely no clue what the issue could be as i have never owned a nissan before in the past and have zero experience with CVT transmissions. Is there any type of solenoid or valve that could have gone bad? Transmission fluid levels are normal and the fluid color is a nice yellow color as it was when it left he bottle. 

I cant think of anything else to add. Please feel free to leave a comment asking for more information if needed.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are several DTC's that refer to the CVT oil pressure issues. Please post all the actual DTC's in the form of Pxxxx, where xxxx is a numeric code that was readout, here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.

When you replaced the CVT fluid, hopefully you used the Nissan OEM NS-2 fluid. Using non-OEM fluid could cause problems.


----------

